# Facing deep trouble in UAE



## MTShaffi (Jun 27, 2013)

Hi Everyone

Hi everyone, I am a Civil Engineer from UK and was offered a job in Dubai (40,000AED/month). When I arrived in Dubai I was arrested as there was a police complaint against me (I paid a 250,000AED security cheque) the last time I was in UAE. The person did not pay and I am in trouble. As a result of this a lost my job as the company (an American) decided to put me on the street.
I am a Civil Engineer with over 23 experience, mainly in Rail Sector gained in UK and KSA. I am not looking for handout, I need job - I have managed to raise 50,000AED and company will need to pay 200,000AED so I can get my passport back so I can get on with my life.
I have 3 young children in UK, youngest being 7 years of age, please I beg you I need help.
I do not need any wages until my fine is settled.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your situation but, in all honesty, I doubt any employer is going to do that. I hope, for you, I am wrong and I won't go into the semantics of your situation but I would advise you to request that your personal details are removed from this forum. Hopefully, one of the mods will pick it up and snip it out. Replies can be made to you on the forum and once you reach a certain number of posts, you can send and receive PMs.


----------



## MTShaffi (Jun 27, 2013)

BedouGirl said:


> Sorry to hear about your situation but, in all honesty, I doubt any employer is going to do that. I hope, for you, I am wrong and I won't go into the semantics of your situation but I would advise you to request that your personal details are removed from this forum. Hopefully, one of the mods will pick it up and snip it out. Replies can be made to you on the forum and once you reach a certain number of posts, you can send and receive PMs.


Thanks for the advice, actually it was wishful thinking. I just want to be out there working, it is demoralizing. I am still try to get my CV out, hopefully if I receive a suitable offer bank may see it differently.

If you can advice me who to turn to it would be appreciated.


----------



## ziokendo (Jan 7, 2012)

MTShaffi said:


> I am a Civil Engineer with over 23 experience, mainly in Rail Sector gained in UK and KSA. I am not looking for handout, I need job - I have managed to raise 50,000AED and company will need to pay 200,000AED so I can get my passport back so I can get on with my life.
> I have 3 young children in UK, youngest being 7 years of age, please I beg you I need help.
> I do not need any wages until my fine is settled.


I am really sorry for your unfortunate situation, haven't you got a simple way _(ie. a loan from a family member or a pension fund anticipation after 23 years working)_ to raise what after all are just 35,000 £, a relatively little amount for someone who had a good job ?

Best of Luck, I am sure that you will be able to meet your obligations and back on your feet in a short time to come back to your kids.


----------



## stamboy (Apr 1, 2013)

I'm assuming you've gone to the British Embassy already and asked for their advice?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Sorry about your situation. Hopefully the British Embassy will be able to assist you. There must be a way out considering it isn't you who defaulted on payment. On whose behalf did you write this cheque? The case should be against him/her and not you. Then again, the laws really aren't clear cut here.


----------



## MTShaffi (Jun 27, 2013)

ziokendo said:


> I am really sorry for your unfortunate situation, haven't you got a simple way _(ie. a loan from a family member or a pension fund anticipation after 23 years working)_ to raise what after all are just 35,000 £, a relatively little amount for someone who had a good job ?
> 
> Best of Luck, I am sure that you will be able to meet your obligations and back on your feet in a short time to come back to your kids.


Thanks for the kind words, I have many toxic assets which I am trying to sell but for that I need to be out there, in desperate situations friends do not help either (I have tried a few), I could easily raise this amount if I was back in Britain but unfortunately I cannot. I cannot even use my bank debit card out here


----------



## Desert_Fever (Apr 13, 2013)

Talk to a local lawyer


----------



## MTShaffi (Jun 27, 2013)

Desert_Fever said:


> Talk to a local lawyer


Thanks, I have nearly managed to raise the amount needed to get me out of the situation.

Can anyone help me secure a Job in UAE in the construction sector?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

MTShaffi said:


> Thanks, I have nearly managed to raise the amount needed to get me out of the situation.
> 
> Can anyone help me secure a Job in UAE in the construction sector?


As horrible as your situation is and I do empathise with you, I highly doubt anybody here will assist you with a job based only on a few posts on an internet forum.

Even if you are lucky enough to come across a kind soul who manages to do such a thing, the company might not be able to even process your visa. Do you know what is going to happen once you settle the amount? Are you going to be banned, are you going to be deported? You need to find out all of this information.

If I were you, I would pay my dues and get the hell out of this country and not look back. This incident will definitely be added to your record and you never know when it might come back again to bite you in the a&&.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Pammy, absolutely true. No one would be able to even begin processing a visa, whilse there is an outstanding polcie case. It all has to be sorted and cleared up first.


----------



## vastmassive (May 16, 2010)

Hi Shaffi,

I have been here for 20+ years and in the process gain a huge amount of experience in this area, believe it or not there are so many solutions to this issue, drop me a PM or mail vastmassive at Hotmail com and I will meet you to discuss. Don't worry


----------

